# Tech Priest Cosplay help.



## aworldanonymous (Jul 2, 2012)

I'm going to a convention in Halifax in October, and I wanted to get a head start on a Tech Priest costume. I've seen a couple pictures on the internet of people who did this, but they lacked a couple of details that I want to incorporate. I have a basic idea of how the costume will come together, but I need advice on how to do convincing mechadendrites, Servo-Arms, and Other such Enginseer bits. I also want help putting together a decent looking Bolt-Pistol and a Servo Skull. So, would you guys have any advice on how to accomplish something like this?


----------



## TechPr1est (Nov 6, 2011)

whoa i came in this thread thinking it was about me and then realised it wasnt, for the servo skull you can get a plastic skull that people use for halloween decorations. ive seen a few last year and i reckon they are a decent base for a servo skull as for the rest i do not know

hope this helps

similiar to this and then you just take of the jaw bone and add a red flashlight then put in more personal detailing like the symbol of the mechanicun


----------



## aworldanonymous (Jul 2, 2012)

TechPr1est said:


> whoa i came in this thread thinking it was about me and then realised it wasnt, for the servo skull you can get a plastic skull that people use for halloween decorations. ive seen a few last year and i reckon they are a decent base for a servo skull as for the rest i do not know
> 
> hope this helps
> 
> similiar to this and then you just take of the jaw bone and add a red flashlight then put in more personal detailing like the symbol of the mechanicun


Thanks, I'd kind of thought of doing that. Any tips for the bits and bobs that go in it, or is just plumbing hardware and craft supplies sufficient?


----------



## Sangus Bane (Jun 17, 2009)

Thick guitar strings can be used for some of the more delicate wires on the skull.

Other than that I suggest getting some crimson robes with an oversized hood, a led display for eyes underneath that hood and some cables to stick out everywhere.


----------



## TechPr1est (Nov 6, 2011)

ooooooo how are you going to do the mechanicum axe


----------



## aworldanonymous (Jul 2, 2012)

TechPr1est said:


> ooooooo how are you going to do the mechanicum axe


Sheet metal and Plumbing supplies.


----------



## Sangus Bane (Jun 17, 2009)

aworldanonymous said:


> Sheet metal and Plumbing supplies.


Nice. Keeps its weight down without sacrificing structural integrity.


----------



## aworldanonymous (Jul 2, 2012)

Sangus Bane said:


> Nice. Keeps its weight down without sacrificing structural integrity.


That's sort of what I was thinking, and then someone mentioned that I could just buy a nerf axe, which would apparently be easy to convert into a mechanicum style.


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

I don't know if you have come up with any of the solutions needed for the mechandrites.

But to create a mechandrite like the standard model, you could get the basic design of a desktop lamp with adjustable height.
Like this one.










Take the workings of it and scale it up.
You would need to bear great attention to detail, but in the end you will have at least an adjustable arm that can be mounted on a backpack. Or similar.

The mechandrite itself could be a simple lightweight whatever mounted on the end of the mechandrite arm.

On the bolt pistol problem i know i've seen a few tutorials.

Oh looky, i found a site that have taken ALOT of 40k cosplay things.
http://www.angelfire.com/pa5/jdoud2/chaosweap4.html

If you run out of time on the axe, you could just get a chainsword.
http://www.dein-larp-shop.de/gb/larp-waffen/dark-moon/kettens-genschwert-100-cm.html
There are power weapons as well. Marketed as vibro sword.
The stuff can be found in other shops as well.

The servo skull i would make with such a hallowen decor, and adding whatnot and bitz that looks good with greenstuff and whatever means practical.
Then paint it. And finish off with a few dull coats of varnish.
Shiny varnish painted on the "metal" parts.

Don't know if i know anything else, i have these problems myself.


----------



## carolgreen405 (Jul 16, 2012)

m going to a convention in Halifax in October, and I wanted to get a head start on a Tech Priest costume. I've seen a couple pictures on the internet of people who did this, but they lacked a couple of details that I want to incorporate. I have a basic idea of how the costume will come together, but I need adwww.brautundabendkleider.comvice on how to do convincing mechadendrites, Servo-Arms, and Other such Enginseer bits. I also want help putting together a decent looking Bolt-Pistol and a Servo Skull. So, would you guys have any advice on how to accomplish something like this? brautundabendkleider.com


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

This might be of interest


----------



## plugg (Dec 28, 2012)

I will also be building a form of tech priest for the carnivals in 2013.
I have not started it yet as i am doing a dreadnought costume first.

Look at my thread for more details, 40k dreadnought costume tech priest and 3 ultra marine build 2013. Pic below

plugg


----------

